# I got to be a decoy...



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

...at a private, in-home session with my trainer. I was out with my trainer doing some things non-dog related. Anyhow, he told me he had an appt for a protection dog where he acts as if he's breaking in and sees what the dog is going to do. The owners havent been to training in a few months. 

My trainer wasnt sure how the dog would act if it was a woman aggressor with the male owner. So I went with him to help out. I am normally on the leash end of the training, kinda fun being on the other side. I was on my motorcycle, so I kept my jacket on....just in case. LOL


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

So, don't leave us out in the cold, how did the dog react???


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

And what type of bike do you ride?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

So what happend next.....


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Cool story sister...


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Decoying is an adrenalin rush. It's about as much fun a person can have with their britches on. 

DFrost


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok! I turned the page...what's next? What happend?


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

OK.....I didnt wear the bite sleeve as they did that part before I got there. So....I went down the sidewalk in the dark. The owner was on the other side of the street and I was to make an aggressive move and swinging the whip (not snapping it), but stayed on my side of the street. The owner was to give the command "pass auf" to see if he'd fire up on me. With the female owner he is very protective, but not so much with the man. Anyhow, he did fire up on command. 

We did a 2nd run where I wasstarting to cross the street, if he didnt fire up on cammand, about a 2nd later I was to raise my and as if I was coming to hit the owner. He fired up as soon as I began to raise my arm.

We did a couple senerios where I approached but then ran off and then a couple where I could come and shake the owners hand and the dog behave. Everything went very well. In fact my trainer then said he was happy that now he has a female decoy...LOL

Deathmetal...I have a Honda cbr1000rr.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thats cool. 

I want to get into PSA because as much as I've always wanted to do Schutzhund protection, PSA is real life scenarios and the same basics.

I think I'll have to get another dog, or Sonar will have to mature change a lot in the next year.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I would love to do that! Right now I'm just trying to be a sheep


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Stosh...would your trainer allow to reverse rolls sometime? I have lucked out with my trainer. I get free lessons since I am working with him on motorcycle lessons...and since we have been out and about on the bikes, I have been invited to his client's


----------

